# A Sermon "Death Wish"



## Marrow Man (Sep 14, 2009)

Perry Noble jokingly says he wishes for the death of a snoring man during a "sermon" at NewSpring Church (I blog about this here):

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYXoY-UYPlo]YouTube - Kill the snorer[/ame]

To top it off, not only is this inappropriate language from the pulpit (per Ephesians 5:4), but it is bad exegesis of Matthew 7:6. Or am I being too critical?


----------



## Theoretical (Sep 14, 2009)

Maybe the snorer will hear this and similarly wish ill of that "pastor". I wonder how the "pastor" would feel about the sentiment turned back on him.

Someone who annoys you is neither pig nor dog...otherwise, Jesus would have had nothing to do with Samaritans, prostitutes, or tax collectors, many of whom were thought in the same category as those animals.

What a poisonous attitude from the pulpit.


----------



## Fly Caster (Sep 14, 2009)

The "Opening Hymn" at this guy's Easter Service last spring was the AC/DC song _"Highway to Hell"_. (There's a video on youtube, but I refuse to link such blasphemy). He has bigger issues than irritation at some guy snoring on a plane. Don't think you're being to harsh. This guy's ilk is a blight on Christianity.


----------



## Blue Tick (Sep 14, 2009)

A pastor is not a comedian and a comedian is not a pastor.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 14, 2009)

My mama said, "Ivan, if you don't have anything good to say, don't say anything at all." Thanks, mama.


----------



## Curt (Sep 14, 2009)

But I do like his "preaching suit."


----------



## Berean (Sep 14, 2009)

Ivan said:


> My mama said, "Ivan, if you don't have anything good to say, don't say anything at all." Thanks, mama.



Wow, did my mother know your mother? 

Or maybe it was in the _Good Housekeeping Mother's Book of Useful Phrases_.

Oh, she didn't call me Ivan.


----------



## Romans 9:16 (Sep 14, 2009)

It’s interesting that if a police officer informed a man that his wife was murdered and did so in a fashion like this guy (or Driscoll, or Chandler, etc.) we would think it inappropriate, yet when one talks about God, hell, a man’s soul, etc., being a rude, 13 year old moron is acceptable. 

I can just picture John Owen being brought back from the grave to hear some of the ‘relevant’ preachers of today. He would weep, collapse and vomit after the first second of this infantile and impotent excuse for ‘preaching.’ What ever happened to real men preaching the real word without nonsense or apology? Away with these dirty, runny nosed boys. Bring on the real preachers!

Nothing makes Steven Segal more mad than 'relevant' preachers. I much prefer the 'irrelevant’ (that is, the timeless word preached verse by verse in a known tongue). I would never respect a pastor like that (I don't even think the word is appropriate in cases like these. Clowns have carnivals, pastors have pulpits. May the two keep to their respective spheres)


----------



## Sonoftheday (Sep 14, 2009)

I used to fall to the same false understanding as many such as Perry Noble have. The idea is that anything said in jest is Ok. It makes me tremble now to think of some of the things I said jokingly, and I praise God that His Son died even for my crude jesting. 

I find it interesting that the people who sit under Perry Noble will rightly say that those such as Westboro Baptist who pray for God to kill people are in Sin. Yet they do not consider it sin when their pastor says such things in jest. 

Certainly a joke is crude when it makes light of that which God calls sin, whether that is sexual immorality or any other sin.


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 14, 2009)

I wouldn't mind the joke so much in a casual setting with a person who says it in good humor. But _not_ in a sermon. And I don't mind small bits of relevant and reverent humor in sermons at all. There is a great difference between relevant and reverent humor and Noble's stand-up blasphemy hour though. 

And by the way, their rendition of _Highway to Hell_ (which was a cleaner version they rewrote) was a sermon illustration. Still, what a _horrible_ idea.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 14, 2009)

Romans 9:16 said:


> Nothing makes Steven Segal more mad than 'relevant' preachers.



Thank you for this. I have long wondered, "What it is than which nothing makes Steven Seagal more mad?"


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 14, 2009)

Maybe the snoring guy was listening to podcasts of his sermons.


----------



## Curt (Sep 14, 2009)

py3ak said:


> Romans 9:16 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing makes Steven Segal more mad than 'relevant' preachers.
> ...



Well said.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 14, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Maybe the snoring guy was listening to podcasts of his sermons.


----------



## historyb (Sep 14, 2009)

While I think this guy is a nut, I don't here any bad language in the video. Am I missing something?


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 14, 2009)

historyb said:


> While I think this guy is a nut, I don't here any bad language in the video. Am I missing something?



No bad language per se, Doug. The "inappropriate language" might better be termed inappropriate jesting, as he wished for the death of snoring man (and said many of the ladies in the congregation did likewise with their husbands) as a point of humor in the pulpit.


----------

